# Ueberschall Greetings



## Wenzel (Oct 15, 2009)

Hi,

here is Wenzel from Ueberschall.

I would like to introduce myself to the board and will come across here from time to time to discuss with you the beautiful world of music and sampling 

If you are interested about new release and Ueberschall products feel free to visit our homepage:

www.ueberschall.com

or myspace and facebook.

By the way, 
we just released a new one today:

Art Of Sounds

Cheers!

Wenzel


----------

